# Baby pics from this morning!



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

Just some cute pics from this morning! Its such a pretty day! 
This had me laughing so hard!









:ROFL:

And this is mommy & her 'MiniMe'









And my two-legged baby, Rhett with Lynn. Goats are so wonderful with kids! And the lamanchas are so gentle! Although quite naughty at times :laugh:


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Cute Pics


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: Those are adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so cute and funny... :ROFL:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Those are GREAT pics!!! So adorable!!!  And yes, the LaMancha's are sweet but sometimes they're little  :laugh:


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

the first one is the funniest. :laugh: 
if you cut the other kid out of the pic and showed it to a person who didn't own goats, they would think its a bunny.cut kids!


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

in my last message i ment, cute kids!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice pic's love the super goat. :greengrin:


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks! :wave: 

Oh and please excuse the mess in the background of the pics...my barn is still under construction


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So cool! Your babies are very cute


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

What great pics! Love the flying goatie in the first pic! And MiniMe -- :laugh: so funny! Your little two-legged sweetie is just adorable too! Love the goat beards! 

Last year, my scissors went missing. Couldn't find them to save my life. A week later I went out to the goat pen and my eyes nearly bugged out of my head. Amber's gorgeous long beard was missing! It had a straight shear across right under her chin. My 5 year old son, who stood behind me with big innocent eyes, looked up at me and said, "What's the matter momma?" (Goaties aren't the only naughty ones around here!  )


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

I laughed, I sighed. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Beautiful pictures. That first one his hilarious!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So cute! Love the flying kid! Great action shot!!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

So nice to see sweet healthy kids!! Can  t wait for my April kids!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

They are all really cute but that first one is just hilarious!!!!!! :ROFL: So cute! I can't wait to have babies again! Mid April is wayyyyyy too far away :sigh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I love them!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Great pictures Thanks for sharing and your 2 legged baby is oh so cute 2!


----------

